

Examples of Automatic 3D reconstructions from photographs - dualogy
http://paulbourke.net/miscellaneous/areconstruction/

======
peteretep
Tangental random thought: I wonder if you could reconstruct a high-quality 3D
concert from combining multiple pieces of low quality cell phone video taken
by fans...

~~~
apu
I looked at this briefly, and it would be extremely tough. Very few events
have the kind of coverage (i.e., number of input videos) you would need to
even get started on the problem. Plus, the conditions are just about the worst
possible -- highly dynamic scene, low light, very unsteady cameras, almost all
viewpoints in the same plane, low quality inputs, etc.

Note that the switchcam startup mentioned in the other comment is almost
completely manual right now, and is more about assembling a "director's cut"
version of a concert video, rather than creating 3d. This actually seems more
useful to me (although of course more automation would be nice).

------
erichocean
I've also gotten good results with ScannerKiller[1] from XYZRGB, for meshes
where very high accuracy is needed/wanted.

[1] <http://www.scannerkiller.com/>

------
apu
This looks like an incomplete page, or perhaps a work in progress. Which
method was used for generating each mesh? How many input images were there?
What do they look like?

What's the takeaway message?

------
rmc
I've used RunSFM (which uses bundler) to make 3D models from photos. It's
cool, but you need to have lots of high quality photos for it to work.

I'd like to play with using a Kinect or simular 'depth camera', it might give
better results.

